# Java auf USB-Stick einrichten um FreeMind zum laufen zu bringen



## doubleateam (30. Apr 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das freeware programm FreeMind ( FreeMind ? Wikipedia ) auf meinem USB-Stick
zum laufen bringen. Dazu ist aber eine Java Rumtime Environment auf dem Stick notwendig.
Und genau dies ist mein Problem. Ich finde im Netz keine Info die mir die Einrichtung beschreibt.

Bis jetzt sieht das so aus:

Ein Ordner FreeMind ist eingerichtet auf dem Stick

Ein Ordner Java/jre1.5.0_06 ist eingerichtet


Die Freemind.bat sieht so aus:


			
				Freemind.bat hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @echo off
> ..\jre1.5.0_06\bin java -cp lib\FreeMind.jar;lib\ant\lib\jaxb-api.jar;lib\ant\lib\jaxb-impl.jar;lib\ant\lib\jaxb-libs.jar;lib\ant\lib\namespace.jar;lib\ant\lib\relaxngDatatype.jar;lib\ant\lib\xsdlib.jar;lib\ant\lib\jax-qname.jar;lib\ant\lib\sax.jar;lib\ant\lib\dom.jar freemind.main.FreeMind



Kann jemand damit etwas anfangen und mir helfen?

Besten Dank 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Apr 2008)

Schon diesen FAQ-Beitrag gelesen?
http://www.java-forum.org/spezialth...gramme-starten-jar-bat-exe-cd.html#post147259


----------



## doubleateam (2. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Danke für die Info. Leider kann ich das nicht umsetzen, würde möglichst eine genaue Anleitung benötigen da
ich wirklich nur "Anwender" bin.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, mir das Programm herunterzuladen und für einen Stick zusammenzubauen.

Dabei habe ich zunächst auf meiner Festplatte ein Verzeichnis erzeugt, das den Inhalt von einem Stick repräsentiert.
In dieses Verzeichnis habe ich die vorher heruntergeladene binaries for any operating system - max von Freemind entpackt.
In das gleiche Verzeichnis habe ich mir außerdem meine JRE-Installation aus _C:\Programme\Java_ kopiert.
Also den gesamten JRE-Ordner _jre1.6.0_06_.
Dann habe ich nur noch die freemind.bat modifiziert:

```
@echo off

rem Nächste Zeile anpassen! Pfad zur JRE eingeben!
set path=.;.\jre1.6.0_06\bin

java -cp lib\freemind.jar;lib\ant\lib\jaxb-api.jar;lib\ant\lib\jaxb-impl.jar;lib\ant\lib\jaxb-libs.jar;lib\ant\lib\namespace.jar;lib\ant\lib\relaxngDatatype.jar;lib\ant\lib\xsdlib.jar;lib\ant\lib\jax-qname.jar;lib\ant\lib\sax.jar;lib\ant\lib\dom.jar freemind.main.FreeMind

rem Konsole für Fehlermeldungen noch offen lassen
pause
```

Der Inhalt des Repräsentationsverzeichnisses braucht nun nur noch auf den Stick kopiert zu werden.

Fertig!


----------



## doubleateam (15. Mai 2008)

Klasse, es funktioniert, ich bin begeistert...  Besten Dank für die Hilfe (war ein paar Tage im Urlaub deswegen meine späte Reaktion)

Gruß
Andreas


----------

